# At it again, New Mud Toy!



## Chan (Jul 17, 2012)

Well the big red is doing great but I have come across another gem. I'm not into 9k dollar atvs to destroy. I like taking things that people say won't or can't and make it possible. I will post pictures tonight, but I'd your old enough to remember I officially have a 199012th 200 Fourtrax II aka the trunkmobile. It is chain driven so the possibility for torque or power is endless. Ill keep posted when I get home.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

And the possibility of being towed home each time w/ the chain in your pocket... haha! :bigok:

Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Haha mines chain driven and i just have to keep replacing sprockets :/ but i can pull my laws great ...


----------



## brutepower95 (Oct 22, 2012)

Lol this is Guna be cool good luck with it :rockn:


----------



## Chan (Jul 17, 2012)

Well here she is, haven't had much time to work on it but 4" lift in progress on it.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I had one of those. It was a 92 though, & they changed that trunk up some but it still had a big storage box under the rack.

Tough as nails.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

cool find, ive seen them before but never realized they had that storage box lol


----------



## Chan (Jul 17, 2012)

Well this is the pre lift picture, gonna be a cool build.


----------



## Hondaowner994 (Jan 8, 2013)

Chain drive and mud riding don't go together but they're really reliable we have one that hasn't been towed yet,it will move too


----------

